# Hurricane Coast



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 29, 2008)

Howdy all!

As I am writing this right before Labor Day of 2008, I usually recommend for everyone to come to Texas, but today I'd say, "Stay away from the Gulf Coast!"  :laugh:   That includes the coast of LA through the FL panhandle, too.

We're all hanging around waiting for this big wind called Gustav to give us a clue on which part of the coast it might converge. These things don't get our attention unless the forecast path pokes us square in the eye!


There seems to be a mass exodus in LA, but I'm not so sure it won't have a big affect on the Houston/Galveston area where we are located. The weather seems to be dropping down on us from the north and that will squirt this thing a little more to the west if it all sets up just right.


We shall see (and hope a big tree doesn't fall on us!)  :clown:


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Good luck pal and don't take any chances....


----------



## cwishert (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

You are so right Tex.  But it seems to be waiting until after the weekend to come in so we are going to take our chances at Port Lavaca this weekend.  Hopefully all will be safe.  I know the people from LA are already moving.  I hope they don't get to Texas just to find the storm followed them.  If necessary, we will head inland maybe towards New Braunsfels or farther.  Still a lot of guessing though.  I guess I need to quit planning trips though    I planned to go to Corpus Christi and here came Dolly.  I planned to go to LA and here came Edouard. Planning on going to Port Lavaca and here comes Gustav.  Of course none of those storms have stopped my plans yet.      :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

I've got water available and a 10 acre hay meadow if any of you need a place.  I'm also 200 miles inland.  Lots of trees for shade also.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Seen that TC, some models have it at Palacios, Matagorda. Thinking I may head down this weekend and bring everything home and put it in our barn. That way if it does come this way I'll be ahead of the crowd. Carol keep an eye on the weather, you may want to be home to pick things up in the yard before it hits. That's mighty nice of you Jim!! :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

I'm serious folks.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Butch we still have most everything up from Edouard.  The only things out are vehicles.  We tied the trampoline to the back of the carport and John does not leave anything in the yard most of the time.  I don't think volleyball poles will go anywhere, we may put them in the garage anyway though.  We will be doing all that this evening as we may need to make a quick exit anyway.  
Jim send pm on where you are, maybe need to visit you sometime.  I have a brother in San Antonio but he lives in a Mobile Home so not sure that would be the best place to go.  I don't know how many of my relatives I can squeeze into the MH.   Hopefully it will not come to that.  Everyone be safe and be prepared.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

To all my friends in TX. LA and FA please take cover before it's to late. I ask you to remember last year when Katrina came to town. Lives was lost for no good reasons that can thing of. all our worldly procession isn't worth one life. And we would miss all of your comments on the forum.

Jim that was a nice offer, maybe someone will take you up


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

To all of you down south and in Texas take care.  Hope it misses you.  With any luck it will head west to Mexico.


----------



## try2findus (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Thanks to all of you for all of your kind words of encouragement from all of us here in Louisiana.  We are all thankful for the prayers and help from our neighboring states.


----------



## big bilko (Aug 29, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Coast

Sounds like your in for a big storm and please all keep safe. It is so hard to imagine the power of these storms until you see the damage they can cause. Our thoughts are with you all.  Regards Big Bilko


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast



Thanks for your concern, but we ain't runnin' skeered yet!  :laugh:  (Maybe tomorrow I'll change my mind, though!  :clown: )  

Here's a link that I like to use to keep up with these big winds: Weather Underground Gustav

Here's another showing the path models the "smart" weather heads on TV use: Gustav Computer Models

The models started moving more towards Galveston Bay today, but this evening they look like they are moving more to the east into Louisiana again.

Nothing will be consistent for a few days.


----------



## Darwin (Aug 29, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Coast

We are in Baton Rouge and watching Gastav very closely.  I have been through hurricans before, once was enough.  When it gets here it is to late to leave.  My reasoning is, if I leave and my house is damaged I can live in the motorhome.  When Katrina hit we found a nice camp ground behind the horse arena in West Monroe, La. on the left side of I-20.  We plan to make a decision Sat. night and if necessary leave Sunday morning.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

good luck Darwin and keep safe


----------



## try2findus (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

We are in Baton Rouge and have been through Camile, Juan, Andrew, Katrina and Rita and we are staying.  Wind, heavy rain and electrical outages will hopefully be the worst for us but make no doubt about it~we take it very seriously.  Everyone should make the decision that is best for their family in times of emergency.  

At least we have advance warnings for hurricanes where people who live in earthquake and tornado prone areas do not have that luxury.  

Good luck to you Darwin and to your family.  Travel safely and have a cold beer for us when you get set up and settled in!


----------



## try2findus (Aug 29, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Wonderful site Texas Clodhopper! THANKS


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 30, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Great link Tex.  Get ready to duck.  Hope all turns out ok.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 31, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Here's the best part of that link I gave you before. I use this to get an overall view of things as they are happening. You can adjust lots of the items on there, too. And you don't have to just use it for hurricanes, either. I use it for everything weather.

Weather Underground


----------



## dbl-d (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Hey Paul -- better start thinking about pack'n a bag & head'n north.  Looks like Ike may be headed your way.  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :disapprove:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

As of now, I'm thinking it will go in south of us if a high pressure behind Hanna moves west. 

If that high stays stationary, it may very well go into LA-MS-AL.

There's a big high pressure area coming down from Canada, too. That will tend to push it south.

I'm crossing my fingers!  :clown:


----------



## DARLING (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

TC
I'm glad that IKE is taking a more south westerly track away from us in Fla but it looks like it is headed your way.  

Thanks for the link.  Another good link is....  Hurricanecity.com.
Sorry I don't know how to add link.    

Darlin


----------



## ironart (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Hi Darling.......Thanks for the link.....It is easy to add a link......   Just go to the site you want to add and highlight the URL address in the top box..Right click you mouse.....a little box will open and  you can  left click on COPY....         come back to your letter to the Forum and when you want to add the link just right click again and hit PASTE   it should appear on the page just as it was on the original web page...  in email you can just write out the url address.......www.hurricanecity.com   and it will automatically underline as a link....But I don't know if that works here...????


----------



## DARLING (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Thanks for the info tip.  Will try next time.

Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Actually, Paul, that would be called an 'address'. The forum just turns it into a link if you paste it in by itself. It's OK to do that, but many links are very long and detract from the flow of the post.

A link is more like the one I did above which requires you edit your post in the 'Preview' editor as opposed to this simple editor.


----------



## dbl-d (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Here's one that I have been using for several years to track them

http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Hurricane/Track.aspx


----------



## ironart (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Paul,  You are So Right    

I am not familiar with the "Preview" editor....How do you access it ???


----------



## ironart (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast



 Ah-Ha....It seems that I have answered my own question....By clicking the Reply tab I get to this screen and have noticed the preview button at the bottom.........Thanks Paul for pointing that out.....I will use it in the future....        

I see lots of other fun stuff in the "Rich Test Editor"  Just a few more toys to play with......Love It


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

I usually hate to recommend that because there are so many ways to change a post that the post starts looking like a cartoon. Then we will all have a fun time pointing that out to you!  :laugh: 

Also, you can change your post editor in your Control Panel by answering 'Yes' or 'No' here:
         "Use rich edit box when composing messages?"

I'm afraid we have created a bunch of Edit Monsters!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

hey TC caught the weather and it looks like IKE is heading your way. The path being shown by the weather channel is showing you are in the path. TAKE CARE


----------



## C Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Time to pull out the magic wand Tex   Keep a close watch all that are in the path as this looks like a bad one. Tex, ya'll turn all them windmills south and blow in on down Mexico way.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Yea I planned another trip so you know there had to be another storm.  Let's all pray it goes south and takes out some empty land somewhere.  I definitely don't wish a storm on anybody but I really don't want it here.  We already have plans to be in Concan TX beginning on Friday but hadn't planned on making it an evacuation.  Hopefully it will fizzle and die before it gets here. Well lets just pray for the best.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Carol, I wouldn't think about going to Concan while they have a hurricane there! 

It could likely end up raining there as it fizzles out.

Reminds me of the time my parents took off to there for safety! They ended up trapped for a week! 

Looks like it will go in south of the Houston / Galveston area.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Shadow, have you got everthing buckled down? All you Texans watch this thing and dont take any chances if it heads that way. Never can tell which way It'll head once it clears Cuba and gets in the Gulf. Not worth trying to ride it out.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Went down after work yesterday and loaded the trailer up and brought it home again. When I left from work the news guys had it coming our way. This morning it looks like south Texas.  Oh well, at least I have it here. Shirley told me it seems we have been moving the trailer a lot lately. I said, get used to it, will be moving a lot next year  :blah:   
  Keep us posted TC. You seem to have a better idea where these things are going than the news folks!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Well, you may be glad you moved it before this is over. I'm hoping IKE goes into the King Ranch area way below Corpus Christi. There's less population there.

However, if the high pressure area that is dropping down from the north (and is pushing IKE south) drops too fast, we might see IKE take a turn north right along the coast.

That could put IKE right into land between Matagorda Bay and Galveston Bay.

We can only wait for all of these dance partners to mingle.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

The last track I saw on IKE shows it heading father West than they predicted eariler.  Hope it hits a more unpopulated area.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

The last I saw about an hour ago, was Ike was headed towards South Padre Island, Brownville, Port Isable or South Texas.  Hope it goes further South into Mexico where it is awhole lot less populated on the coast.  Stay safe ya'all


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

My hay meadow offer still stands.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Right now as of 7:00 pm Texas time it is headed for Matagorda Bay.  Everyone start blowing south so it turns around.  We haven't had that kind of storm in a lot of years. Don't know if people here will know how to act.  We left in 05 but the storm was not a direct hit for us.  Don't know what a direct hit will do.  We will be leaving one way or another hopefully Ike will take a different path and go to unpopulated areas. :question:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Well, looking like I'm ahead of the game. Sure hope it's not a direct hit. Hurricane Claudette was a category 1 when it hit Matagorda. Every thing on the gulf and bay side of the levee took a beating. We are starting to get things at the house ready now. Just incase....


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Shadow, you all take care of yourself.  Take no chances.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Will do Mike, hear anything on how your trailer did? Hope everythings ok!!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Our local weather showed it going in Texas and giving rain where there has been a drought but, our local weather is very seldow right    Didn't know any of Texas was in a drought.  Thought ya'll had got plently rain lately. Shadow, you might should just bring that Chevelle on over here and leave it for awhile :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Chelse, we need the rain bad. Real dry where I'm at. Only got one cutting on the hay this year. You want the chevelle, your going to have to come get it  :laugh:  :laugh:    I'll try to post a couple pictures of it when things settle down.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

I'm on my way :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Butch,  I'll find out if the trailer stayed afloat in about a week and a half.  RV park owners said it was still standing and the only issue might be if there were any leaks it might have caused some internal damage.  Hopefully, no leaks cause it is only a year old.  We should be there on the 22nd of this month.  take care


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Hey archer, sorry to hear about your trailer.  Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

I know they are pointing this thing into the Aransas Pass and Rockport area just north of Corpus Christi, but my favorite computer model is still pointing to landfall between Matagorda Bay and Galveston Bay. Maybe a little south of Freeport.

If that is the case, you guys and gals in El Campo and Wharton could get some stinging rain.

No matter where it goes in, it will turn back to the northeast and run up the country that way. All of us will get some rain when it does that.


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 10, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Coast



Butch, did you get my pm?


----------



## try2findus (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Power is finally back on at our home as of Monday evening.  We lost power the afternoon Gustav hit.  Baton Rouge took a severe lashing from the hurricane but thankfully only a handful of lives were lost due to falling trees on homes.  I am personally very proud of the majority of the people in our state who prepared and planned ahead to be less of a burden on the taxpayers.  We had all of our water, tarps, gas and other supplies so we were able to stay off of the roads and let the emergency personnel do their thing.  Thanks to all of the volunteers who assisted us in this storm.  Good luck and God bless you all during Ike.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

I'm glad you all came out OK. I'm sure there's a big mess to clean up. That's what I always hate doing when one of these events passes by.


----------



## raskal (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

News up here looks like you folks down Texas way are in for a very nasty blow over this one!

Wish you all a safe passage through the storm.


----------



## rjf7g (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Yep...my dad is worried about his sister in Houston, but she's not thinking twice about staying put.  She lives in a retirement center, so at least someone will watch out for her.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

Oh I bet my sister in Dallas is sweating since it says it will head that way after land fall.  She has never been in anything outside of rain or snow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Coast

lee u and becky tell them both to do what have to feel is safe ,, and don't be afraid to bug out if they need to ,, i my self have set thru some TS and a few tornadoes ,, but i have respect for them ,, and the damage they cause ,, but it's mother nature's way of cleaning the earth out ,, and sorry to say this ,, but there is nothing we can do about it ,, but watch and be smart and safe ,, that is the first concern ,, our lives ,, so too all ,, BE SAFE ,, and this too will pass  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

